
Tell HN: Predictions on the Future of Freelancing - vinrob92
1. Most companies will rely on freelance workforce and have several freelancers in each department.<p>2. There will be a huge rise of freelancing schools. Courses to learn about writing, sales, front-end design or no-code. Most of those programs will be project-based and online-first.<p>3. A large part of freelancing will move from custom project proposals to packaged services with a fixed scope and price.<p>4. Companies will start hiring &quot;Head of Remote&quot; or &quot;Chief Freelance Officers&quot;<p>5. No-code tools, platforms, and software will give rise to millions of new freelance jobs. Think about &quot;Shopify experts&quot;, &quot;Salesforce consultants&quot; that already exist now.<p>6. Those freelancers will be &quot;Super freelancers&quot;, augmented by AI and the tools they use.<p>7. A lot of companies will move from hiring in-house CFOs, CMOs, CTOs to fractional executives-as-a-service to be more cost-effective.<p>8. Countries will start creating freelancer visas, remote worker permits, and special economic zones to attract freelance talent. This is already happening in Estonia.<p>9. There will be a company similar in size to Amazon that will be the &quot;Amazon of services&quot;<p>10. The fastest growing category of service will be called &quot;Service with a software&quot; (SwaS): Tech-enabled services.<p>Thoughts?
======
ANdeRSonEu
Based on what?

Is the 9th stuffing company?

